# Basket illusion maple burl



## Barb (Jul 21, 2020)

This is my second attempt at a basket illusion bowl. It turned out much better than the first mainly because of the wood. I used a 3/16" beading tool by D-Way tools and the basket weave illusion kit by chefwarekits. The woodburning still took a long time to do but it was worth it in the end.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 21, 2020)

Very cool! Really like the rim "un-beaded", helps to highlight the interior and the beadwork design.

What ink pens and colors are you using? I'm thinking of getting a few different brands and experimenting.

Another question, what did you use as a finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 21, 2020)

Love it. What wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice, I haven’t looked at a lot of basket weave pieces, but the ones I have seen are usually done on boring blanks. Two things that I can appreciate beyond the finished piece. First the challenges associated with doing a basket weave. Second the challenges of turning a burl with voids. Good job on making things even more difficult on yourself by combining the two. You can see the improvement over your first one. I’ll be looking forward to more of these!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Very cool! Really like the rim "un-beaded", helps to highlight the interior and the beadwork design.
> 
> What ink pens and colors are you using? I'm thinking of getting a few different brands and experimenting.
> 
> Another question, what did you use as a finish?


Thank you. I didn't know I was going to do the rim like that but once I got to that point, I liked the way it looked. I found some Faber Castell Pitt artist pens on ebay. They were a lot cheaper than Amazon. I used black and Sanguine and I really like the way the "B" (brush) tip works. It gets all the way in the groove without touching the neighboring bead. The black came with 8 size tips and the sanguine came with 4.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Love it. What wood?


Maple burl. I got it from someone on this site. I'll have to look up who since it was awhile ago.

I got this blank from @Gary Schuler

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 21, 2020)

Duh! I just saw the title! Where's the [email protected]$$ emoji for myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 21, 2020)

Barb said:


> Thank you. I didn't know I was going to do the rim like that but once I got to that point, I liked the way it looked. I found some Faber Castell Pitt artist pens on ebay. They were a lot cheaper than Amazon. I used black and Sanguine and I really like the way the "B" (brush) tip works. It gets all the way in the groove without touching the neighboring bead. The black came with 8 size tips and the sanguine came with 4.


I'll have to give those a try. Seems like everyone is using either the Copic or Faber Castell pens. The Copic I'm using are working OK, but always wonder if something else is a little better for what I'm doing.


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I'll have to give those a try. Seems like everyone is using either the Copic or Faber Castell pens. The Copic I'm using are working OK, but always wonder if something else is a little better for what I'm doing.


I know what you mean. I've never used Copic and I was going to get some but then I ran across a good deal on the Faber pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 21, 2020)

Kudos to you Barb. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Another question, what did you use as a finish?


I completely forgot to answer this. I used Howard's feed n wax on the inside, rim and bottom un-beaded circle. I wet sanded with that as well to give it a soft feel. I didn't apply anything to the beading until after the pattern and then I sprayed 5 coats of satin laquer with the rim taped off and the top completely covered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice job Barb!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 22, 2020)

Barb said:


> I completely forgot to answer this. I used Howard's feed n wax on the inside, rim and bottom un-beaded circle. I wet sanded with that as well to give it a soft feel. I didn't apply anything to the beading until after the pattern and then I sprayed 5 coats of satin laquer with the rim taped off and the top completely covered.


Hey Barb, have you tried any of the Doctor’s Woodshop finishes? I use the microcrystal wax bowl finish. I’m going to try the walnut oil and wax mix next. The reason I mention it is I think you could apply it on a basket weave bowl without It building up between the beads. From his website: To avoid using solvents to make the wax behave as though it was a liquid, a process was developed to produce very, very small particles of wax, so small they are not detectable by feel in the oil. These wax particles act very much like dissolved wax, flowing with the oil to fill surface pores. With a single coat, the Walnut Oil and Wax Woodturning Finish can supply enough carnauba wax to the wood surface to produce a hard and protective wax finish that can be buffed to the desired degree of luster. A soft cloth is all that is needed to restore the shine fro many years.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 22, 2020)

why can't we put 5 or 6 emojis on @Barb 's items!!!!! Gee Barb, that is really incredible. I just can't get over the wood/turning; and then the basket weave. The combination is just very creative!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 22, 2020)

Sweet! I dont think Ive seen any on a deep bowl like that, I really like it, pretty on the inside and outside both....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 22, 2020)

Well done Barb!! I am getting a lot of inspiration between you and Tim @trc65.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 22, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Hey Barb, have you tried any of the Doctor’s Woodshop finishes? I use the microcrystal wax bowl finish. I’m going to try the walnut oil and wax mix next. The reason I mention it is I think you could apply it on a basket weave bowl without It building up between the beads. From his website: To avoid using solvents to make the wax behave as though it was a liquid, a process was developed to produce very, very small particles of wax, so small they are not detectable by feel in the oil. These wax particles act very much like dissolved wax, flowing with the oil to fill surface pores. With a single coat, the Walnut Oil and Wax Woodturning Finish can supply enough carnauba wax to the wood surface to produce a hard and protective wax finish that can be buffed to the desired degree of luster. A soft cloth is all that is needed to restore the shine fro many years.


That sounds awesome! Thank you. I'm going to look that up. :)

Edit: Thanks again for that tip. I got 2 bottles. That looks like it might be my go-to. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow,that’s one fantastic bowl,awesome job barb!  Makes me realize I have a long way to go and a lot to learn. Don’t know if I can learn that kind of patience and attention to detail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well Barb, you did it again. Very nice work. It shows that you really take pride in your work. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 25, 2020)

Very impressive. We are all watching the rapid development of a master turner in Alaska. I remember Barb timidly showing us her first pen just a couple of years ago. Now look at her creations. Amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (Jul 25, 2020)

Just saw this. Wow! Nobody asked yet. Are those Oak leaves? How were the done?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 25, 2020)

djg said:


> Just saw this. Wow! Nobody asked yet. Are those Oak leaves? How were the done?


I don't understand. Where do you see oak leaves?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 25, 2020)

See my marked up photo.


----------



## Barb (Jul 25, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> See my marked up photo.
> 
> View attachment 190991


Ahhhhhh! That's just live edge I didn't want to turn off. :)


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 25, 2020)

Barb said:


> Ahhhhhh! That's just live edge I didn't want to turn off. :)


Well, you did a great job making it look like oak leaves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barb (Jul 25, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Well, you did a great job making it look like oak leaves.


That was purely by accident. I couldn't even see the oak leaves until you pointed it out lol.


----------



## djg (Jul 25, 2020)

You should of taken credit for intentionally making them and then proceeded to tell some fictitious method for making them.
At first I thought, who would mess up such a beautiful blank with that artificial work (I like natural) but then I see how the rim and inside is augmented by the basket weave. I'm impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

